# Shooting in the dark



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 21, 2017)

Can someone recommend a website with some information pointing to how to photograph in the dark. Whether it's better to shoot auto mode with a flash so your not using the manual focus. I shot a wedding and during the reception it got dark. I shot some with manual mode using manual focus but that was hard to zoom. I also did a lot of auto focus on auto that came out ok with a flash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 21, 2017)

Jason Lanier!
Just do a quick Google search for him.
He also has a Youtube channel.

This worthy gent is a wedding photographer and he actually teaches folks flash photography.


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 21, 2017)

Ty kind sir !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

